# sand?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

I have a 5 1/2 inch uromastyx. I have him on paper towel now but i know he wants to dig. I was thinking of putting him on millit but i dont think he can dig as well as sand? would sand be ok to put him on or shuld i wate? and other sugestions? or just millit?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i would go ahead and put him on sand. if anyone tells you not to casue of impection, punch em in the face because that shouldn't happen if the humidity is right in the first place.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Or the fact that uros primarily eat veggies - don't they? And a responsible keeper will feed those veggies in a dish and not on the sand.

As for humidity... Uros come from fairly hot, dry environments don't they? I know that heat is HUGE for them and that their basking spots need to be ultra hot in comparison to most captive herps.


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Or the fact that uros primarily eat veggies - don't they? And a responsible keeper will feed those veggies in a dish and not on the sand.
> 
> As for humidity... Uros come from fairly hot, dry environments don't they? I know that heat is HUGE for them and that their basking spots need to be ultra hot in comparison to most captive herps.


Yea the basking spot needt to be between 110 and 120. mine is usualy at 116. I put the vegies on a piece op paper towel becouse he cant get into my food dish just yet. I will put him on sand and the put the food on a paper towel on a rock. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

That's part of the problem of keeping desert reptiles in captivity. The digging is an instinctive action and it's related to thermo-regulation. In the wild the only way to get away from heat is to go below ground where it can be much cooler. In captivity, they don't process the thought that to cool, they only have to move laterally to another section of the tank. Using PVC pipes buried in sand can help guide them to a cooler area and give them the security of a burrow.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats a really good idea


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Or the fact that uros primarily eat veggies - don't they? And a responsible keeper will feed those veggies in a dish and not on the sand.
> 
> As for humidity... Uros come from fairly hot, dry environments don't they? I know that heat is HUGE for them and that their basking spots need to be ultra hot in comparison to most captive herps.


exactly. im just stating in general when everyone always talks about impaction


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

India, Asia, Africa-Not very humid..I would guess?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

kfreeman said:


> India, Asia, Africa-Not very humid..I would guess?


OK I give up. I've read this over and over trying to figure out what you meant.

PLEASE EXPLAIN.


----------

